# Lumps on front of the Cannon Bone...



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

I would have the vet out to look at his cannon bone. Thats a pretty big lump, and if he is head bobbing lame, you need to have a vet out.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with Jane. That is a big lump for that area & I would be getting the vet out if that was my horse. If that is just from wrapping - then you are wrapping way too tight. 

I would get the horse on betamine at a minimum.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Teehee sorry I have to say it... it's a cannon bone, not a canter bone 

Hehe I'm sorry... it's just cute...


----------



## wildneg (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya, realized that after I was reading it. Probably should read before I submit?  Baah. 

Will get the vet out (HOPEFULLY) tomorrow. We'll see just how busy he is. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's good, wildneg - the vet will be able to help you and tell you exactly how to treat it. 

Best of luck!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I would just let him rest. I doubt that wrapping his legs made the lumps over the bony areas, it's usually soft tissues, like the tendon on the back of the leg that get damaged by leg wraps.

Cold hosing and ice packs won't do any harm in the mean time and may help with the swelling, so keep that up, about 20 min at a time if possible. A bad of frozen peas or corn will conform nicely and you can wrap that onto the leg, not super tight, of course!

I would wonder about fractures being the culprit, but that's for a vet to say, not just a guess from the internet pics. I would NOT give a painkiller or anti-inflammatory (Banamine or Bute) before the vet comes, so he can see all the symptoms, and the amount of pain. Then he can prescribe what he sees fit after the exam. 

Fingers crossed it's something minor that he can "walk off" in a few days.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

barefoothooves said:


> I would wonder about fractures being the culprit, but that's for a vet to say, not just a guess from the internet pics. I would NOT give a painkiller or anti-inflammatory (Banamine or Bute) before the vet comes, so he can see all the symptoms, and the amount of pain. Then he can prescribe what he sees fit after the exam.


My thought too. Soft tissue does not typically equate with head bobbing at merely a walk.

Are there nails sticking out on the bottom sides of his hooves?


----------



## wildneg (Mar 17, 2009)

The nails are from the shoes. You can see them, but are not sticking out. My farrier files them down after he cuts. He wears shoes on the front feet. He had some not so pretty feet when I first got him. 

I am waiting on a call back from the vet. The swelling has gone down considerably though. He hasn’t bobbed his head since the day this happened. He is actually allowing me to pick up his good leg now and put all his weight on his bad one. Before, he was pretty stubborn about giving me it. So we’ll see what the vet has to say.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

windgalls?absess?
are the lumps soft or hard to touch? do they feel like there is fluid underneath?


----------



## BLUEBEAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you think maybe he was stung by a bee?
My mare is highly allergic to bees and will welp up like that.


Hopefully you get everything under control.
Poor baby.


----------



## MegMol (Jul 29, 2009)

hi, does anyone know what type of shoeing may help windgalls? i was thinkin natural balance? anyone agree/disagree? x


----------



## MegMol (Jul 29, 2009)

hi does anyone know what type of shoeing is best for windgalls? i was thinkin natural balance. anyone agree/disagree? x


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not sure. But if you are suggesting that the posters horse has windgalls then you are incorrect.

Windgalls are swellings just above the fetlock joint. Her problem was on the canon bone. 

** I think the ailment your horse has could possibly be a bucked shin. Its an inflammation of the bone covering on the canon bone and looks similar to a bowed tendon but in the front. But if the injury is more bony than a swelling then it is prob. something else.

Hope your horse gets better!


----------



## MegMol (Jul 29, 2009)

poster horse? i have no clue what your talkin about! 

my horse has windgalls and i was just curious as to what shoeing would help! thats all.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

MegMol said:


> hi does anyone know what type of shoeing is best for windgalls? i was thinkin natural balance. anyone agree/disagree? x


 
Oh and I don't think that any kind of corrective shoeing would help windgalls... but thats just my opinion. Windgalls are a swelling and a lameness that eventually get less painful. Cold hosing and icing-- as well as rest should help relieve wind galls. 

I would only use corrective shoeing if my horse had a lameness such as navicular (I hope not.) or a very serious conformation problem. Other then that find a shoe that fits your discipline/work type and horses living conditions.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

MegMol said:


> poster horse? i have no clue what your talkin about!
> 
> my horse has windgalls and i was just curious as to what shoeing would help! thats all.


 
I was talking about the poster's horse (the person who posted this thread in the first place-- THEIR horse) ...

ahaha 
Oh and I posted a reply to your question too.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

eventnwithwinston said:


> ** I think the ailment your horse has could possibly be a bucked shin. Its an inflammation of the bone covering on the canon bone and looks similar to a bowed tendon but in the front. But if the injury is more bony than a swelling then it is prob. something else.


i was thinking the same thing. the first time i glanced at the pic it looked like a high bow but then i realized it was on the wrong side! DUH... i was confused because the pic was sideways lol


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Bucked shins was the first thing that I said when i saw the pic, not good, confine him to a small area till your vet arrives, don't let him run around at all.


----------



## ThePonyLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey my horse turned up lame 3 days ago, his leg was a little swollen, I wrapped it and gave him bute for the nights and then yesterday I noticed a bump about half the size of your horses, and I was wondering what the vet said your horses issue was? i have a quarter horse that 7 now. He works less than an hour a day, so I don't think it's bucked shins, but I have no idea what it is.... Thanks for the help


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like bucked shins -- and you can get them in older horses but not nearly as often as in young horses like 2 and 3 year olds. 

If a horse get a hard hit on the front of the cannon, you can also get a rupture of the extensor tendon sheath which allows the fluid (similar to joint fluid) to escape and form a large, soft, hot swelling.

You can never go wrong with ice, cold hosing or DMSO (with or without steroids or antibiotics mixed in it). Any fresh inflammation or hot spot gets DMSO and ice at my house -- every single time.


----------

